# Cierre automatico de puertas de coche



## visito (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola haber si alguien me puede decir donde encontrar o como hacer un cierre automatico de puertas para un coche. Cuando el coche se mueva a mas de cierta velocidad y/o ciertas revoluciones del motor, que se active un rele y cierre las puertas automaticamente y cuando se pare el motor se abran de nuevo. Imagino que abra ya algo hecho, por eso haber si alguien me dice como conseguir esto y poder hacerlo en base a algo ya experimentado. Necesitaria esquema electrico o orientación de como hacerlo. Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 16, 2008)

Busca aca en el foro un tacometro con shift light y usa solo la parte del shift,  y en vez de alimentarlo con las RPM toma la velocidad de alguna rueda


----------



## visito (Oct 16, 2008)

ok. lo primero decirte que agradezco enormemente tu respuesta. Veras, el planteamiento que tengo es el siguiente. Me gustaria utilizar las dos señales, la de velocidad y la de revoluciones del motor, es decir el dispositivo debe de poder ser ajustado entre 800 y 1500 RPM y debe de cerrar las puertas en la RPM ajustadas siempre y cuando el coche este en movimiento. Creo que el plan debe de ser así, si no lo ves tu de esta manera dame por favor tu opinion.


----------



## santiago (Oct 16, 2008)

tendrias que armar algo mas complejo que el shift, ya que si bajas as rpm las puertas se abririan y al subirlas devuelta, las puertas se trabarian , entonces traba, destraba,etc

ahora yo pregunto, si o si queres que habran con el motor parado, no pueden habrirse con la traba del conductor, o alguna perilla?

respondeme eso y te puedo dar una solucion

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 16, 2008)

No hace falta que sea mas complejo que el shift light, y eso es lo que estaba pensando yo... que cuando las "RPM"( en este caso lo mas conveniente seria tomar la velocidad de alguna rueda y no las vueltas del motor) pasen de determinado valor se cierren las puertas. 
Aunque ahora que lo veo de otra manera se podria implementar algo con un 555 en la modalidad "detector de falta de pulsos" para que las abra...
Lo que no te recomiendo mucho es eso de tener que apagar el motor para destrabarlas...
yo tengo un clio II y lo que hace cuando superas los 20 K/H te cierra las puertas(asi no se escapan las chicas,porque a esa velocidad todavia pueden saltar ), despues con un toque en el boton  te destraba la del conductor, con la segunda pulsacion las otras 3 y el baul.


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 20, 2008)

No comentas que marca ni que año es tu coche, pero:

Primero

si tu auto es VAG (VW, SEAT, SKODA o AUDI) podrías probar meterle el VAGCOM para ver si se le puede habilitar la función de cierre centralizado en el módulo de confort.

Si no se puede o el módulo de confort que trae no admite esa opción puedes hacer lo siguiente:

La señal de velocidad la puedes obtener de los sensores de ABS o ESP (sólo tienes que averiguar donde están dichos modulos y qué pin es -el módulo de ABS de mi auto está detras de la batería). Si tu auto es VAG  es probable que el radio tenga la función GALA (la cual varia el volumen del radio con respecto a la velocidad del auto), averigualo (revisando el PINOUT) y toma la señal de velocidad de ahí. La otra es desarmar el tablero y tomarla directo del velocímetro.

En cualquiera de esos tres casos te vas a encontrar con una señal cuadrada (12v) variable en frecuencia. La diferencia con tomar la señal de las RPM es que esta viene de la transmisión y la señal de velocidad viene de los sensores de las ruedas.

Podrías meter esa señal cuadrada en un convertidor de frecuencia en voltaje, luego a un OP AMP para compararla con un voltaje establecido. 

Deja ver si me explico
despues de meterla al convertidor tendrás una señal variable en voltaje (que va desde 0 volts -cuando el auto está detenido- hasta 10 volts -o más, depende del tipo de auto y la configuración del convertidor- cuando el auto va a toda marcha.) Lo que tienes que medir a la salida del convertidor es la tensión cuando el auto va a 20 kms (o a la vel. que quieras que se cierren las puertas), digamos que son 3.2 volts. Bueno, pues comparas (con un OP AMP) la salida del convertidor contra esos 3.2 volts. Eso te va a dar la señal de control del cierre de los seguros.

Yo estoy haciendo eso mismo para mi auto, aún no termino porque estoy usando un pequeño PIC para que acabe de hacer la parte lógica y ya no me acuerdo de la programación, de hecho estoy re-aprendiedo a usarlo porque ya lo había olvidado, pero ahí la llevo. La razón de usar un PIC es porque el cierre de los seguros lo tienes que hacer sòlo una vez mientras el auto està encendido, de otra forma siempre que rebasas los 20 kms se van a cerrar los seguros.

Para que se abran estoy usando una señal de control del radio. El radio se apaga cada vez que se quita la llave del contacto. Cada que quito la llave (que significa que apaguè el auto y que me voy a bajar de èl) hay una señal de control (un pulso) que le indica al radio que debe apagarse. Si tu auto hace eso, puedes usar ese pin para controlar la apertura de los seguros. De otra forma debes de "sensar" cuando cierres el switch (o contacto) del auto; esta sería tu señal de control para abrir los seguros.

No es tan sencillo como parece, sobre todo porque tienes que tener cuidado con el tratamiento de las señales que vienen de la ECU (ya sea la de velocidad o de las RMP), porque se puede llegar a dañar algún módulo del auto.

Espero haberme dado a entender. Cualquier duda, pues por aquí andamos.


----------



## visito (Oct 20, 2008)

Agracezco mucho tu ayuda. Lo cieto es que el coche es un Opel ( GM ). Quiero que cuando el coche supere 20km/h. los seguros cierren las puertas y que cuando el coche se pare se abran automaticamente pero, esto ultimo tampoco lo veo muy importante, lo que si veo importante es que tu imagina que sales de casa, superas los 20km/h. y el coche se cierra pero antes de llegar a tu destino final, haces una parada para recoger a alguien y sin parar el coche abres para que esa persona suba en teoria el coche debe de volver a cerrarse al iniciar de nuevo la marcha y superar esa velocidad, para esto debe de detectar tambien que el coche se ha habierto y debe de volver a cerrarse. Se te ocurre algo para esto?


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 20, 2008)

Es lo que te decìa de la señal de Velocidad

http://dynaview.hella-online.com/ES/download/Untersuchung_Opel_Astra_ES.pdf

y para lo otro que comentas...
no creo que se pueda hacer, porque ponte a pensar, cómo "sabría" el dispositivo que diseñes que te detienes por que hay tránsito (o porque hay un semáforo) y cuando te detienes para recoger a alguien. Es algo que no se puede hacer, ni los autos con la función de cierre centralizado de fábrica lo hacen. En todo caso tendrías tú que accionar el switch de la puerta para abrir los seguros.

Saludos


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 20, 2008)

Perdón, no había entendido bien a lo que te referías.

Pues eso lo complica un poco más. Mejor razón para utilizar un PIC. De otra forma te enredarías mucho con transistores y demás.

Podrías usar un PIC y un sensor de corriente (sensor hall) en el switch que abre los seguros o en el switch de la puerta del copiloto. Así podrías prender o apagar una "bandera" que le indique al PIC que los seguros fueron abiertos o la puerta fue abierta y que repita el cierre a los 20km/h.

No había pensado en eso de subir a alguien!

creo que me hace falta una novia

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 20, 2008)

Lo mejor es hacer que se cierren despues de 20 kmh y que se abran con un pulsador. es bien facil! se usa el tacometro que anda por el foro.cuando la velocidad llega a cierto punto se acciona y despues para levantar alguna chica se oprime el pulsador y se saca el seguro...


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Bofocastillo el problema es que de programación yo nada de nada, no tengo ni idea. Por eso preguntaba si habia ya algo hecho o conocen de algún esquema, codigo fuente, etc. que me pueda ayudar.
Fernadoae lo de que se cierren al pasar de 20km/h. no tengo problema, el abrir con un boton tampoco, pero como sabe el sistema que sin detener el coche has abierto una puerta y la debe de volver a cerrar?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

Con que mande la orden de cerrar nuevamente al pasar los 20 ya esta, con la berlingo hice algo asi... como investigando un poco el sistema del cierre descubri que con unir dos cables a travez de una resistencia trababa las puertas tome un cd4066 conectado al tacometro...entonces cuando paso de 2000rpm traba las puertas. y para abrirlas no me tuve que complicar porque por mas que esten con seguro de adentro abren igual.


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Me puedes hacer un pequeño esquema a mano y muy rapido para ver como dices que seria hacerlo?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

Bueno aca te mando un diagrama de bloques para que te des una idea de lo que te digo.
la escala de leds no hace falta, yo la deje porque no tengo tacometro   . El cd4066 es un switch electronico (un rele)


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Tu dices que la señal del sensor de velocidad la conecte en el Shift light y de este al CD4066 que creo que es un CI. de puertas nand no?.Ok. Entiendo que quieres que la señal de velocidad la convierta en tension variante y luego con un comparador active el CD4066. Es esto cierto. Ampliame un poco lo que seria la memoria de funcionamiento con respecto a la funciona que le quiero dar. Que se active cuando pase de cierta velocidad y que se vuelva a activar en caso de apertura sin detensión del motor.


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 21, 2008)

Con ese circuito no se estarían cerrando los seguros cada vez que pasas los 20kms/h?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

SI!... si es eso lo que se busca


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Pero claro cuando pases de 20km/h. se cerraran, vale, cuando bajes de esta velocidad y vuelvas a pasarla se volveran a cerrar. No lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah, ya. Pues no se, eso ya sería decisión de "visito".
El problema que le veo es que hay algunos actuadores un poco ruidosos y podría resultar molesto estar escuchando ese sonido a cada rato. De todas formas es una solución práctica.


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 21, 2008)

De todas formas visito. Si quieres que haga algo parecido (o lo mismo) que el cierre centralizado de fábrica, no te vas a librar tener que sensar cuando se quiten los seguros manualmente (como para que suba una persona, como comentaste). No le veo otra forma. Y no se, no lo he pensado, pero seguramente con compuertas lógicas y transistores se pueda logra lo que buscas.

Seguramente esto no te ayuda en mucho, pero de verdad no lo había pensado hacer por ese lado, mi idea es ahorrarme todo eso con un par de lineas de código.


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

bueno si tu sabes como hacer esas lineas, pues me lo pasas.


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Ahhhh. ya lo he entendido, es que como decimos aqui no se puede estar en misa y repicando. Ya, tu dices que una vez que inicies la marcha con el coche al pasar de 20km/h. se cierre el coche y siempre que bajes y subas de esa velocidad se cerrara un rele que activara los seguros de las puertas, obviamente cuando pare a recoger una persona abrire la puerta y al volver a superar los 20km/h. el coche se volvera a cerrar. Ahhhh, pues si, me parece muy buena idea, porque utilizando un rele pequeño practicamente no se va a oir el problema es que se rompa por tanto activarse y desactivarse. Quizas se podria activar el rele mediante control de alguna puerta digital y asi que no se activara y desactivara constantemente, no te parece?


----------



## bofocastillo (Oct 21, 2008)

El "problema" no es el sonido del relé, sino el sonido del actuador que mueve el mecanismo para que suba o baje el seguro. No se como sea en tu auto, pero en el mío es un poco ruidoso. Has la prueba de subir a tu coche, cerrar los seguros manualmente y después volverlos a cerrar, así varias veces. Si el sonido no te resulta molesto, pues entonces tu solución es ponerle el relevador (o el integrado que te recomendaron).

Saludos


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Ahh. Tienes toda la razon Bofocastillo, claro no habia caido en pensar el ruido que puede hacer el motor del cierre centralizado, pero yo imagino que si el cierre esta cerrado el ruido que puede hacer el motor cuando reciba corriente para cerrar sera minimo, lo tengo que probar. Pero vamos como he dicho antes yo creo que se podra hacer algo con puertas digitales que impida que el rele funcione, no?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

Y bue en mi caso no responde al pulso ese una vez que se traban... pero con un ff S-R esta solucionado...
Hay que usar la imaginacion jeje.


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

No responde porque tienen final de carrera, no? el ff-SR que es, no lo conozco.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2008)

flip flop set-reset. Creo que en la wikipedia sale bien explicado


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Joder macho eres un maquina. Voy a empezar a preparar algo y ya te contare, tengo bastantes ideas. Cuando lo tenga te lo mando a ver que te parece. Es que tambien creo que el tema este no voy a incorporar a la alarma del coche. Es que en mi coche la alarma es la que controla el cierre centralizado y me he fijado que los reles que actuan sobre los motores del cierre centralizado son controlados por un buffer y un inversor, a lo mejor le puedo agregar este tema para que funcione todo en el mismo sistema, no te parece?


----------



## visito (Oct 21, 2008)

Oye por cierto haciendo un pequeño parentesis. Tu que sabes tanto, te quiero preguntar una cosa. Le he puesto al coche un velocimetro digital pero no marca la velocidad exacta, se te ocurre algo que me permita ajustar el pulso de velocidad?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 21, 2008)

visito dijo:
			
		

> Oye por cierto haciendo un pequeño parentesis. Tu que sabes tanto, te quiero preguntar una cosa. Le he puesto al coche un velocimetro digital pero no marca la velocidad exacta, se te ocurre algo que me permita ajustar el pulso de velocidad?



visito, las preguntas fuera de tema hazlas por mensajes privados o usa el buscador para encontrar una discusión mas apropiada.

Saludos.


----------



## edddick (Mar 29, 2009)

Estaba leyendo este post con la ilusión de encontrarme al final la solución o un esquema o algo  ¿Finalmente conseguisteis el cierre automático? ando detrás de él para hacerlo en mi coche también, pero mis conocimientos de electrónica no me dan para tanto y necesito guiarme de un esquema o de alguien que ya lo haya hecho.

Sé que rescato un post de hace casi medio año, pero ya que se trata exactamente el tema que quiero, me parecía una tontería abrir uno nuevo.

Un saludo.


----------



## visito (Mar 31, 2009)

Lo siento, no he conseguido nada para hacer tu mismo. He visto algo ya hecho por solo 30€.


----------



## ccan (Jun 16, 2011)

visito dijo:


> Lo siento, no he conseguido nada para hacer tu mismo. He visto algo ya hecho por solo 30€.



¿donde lo has visto? puedes poner el enlace, ó indicarnos donde, gracias de antemano


----------

